# Engagement Show...



## Allsmiles7282 (Jan 22, 2008)

So I chartered into unconfident territory and did an engagement session.  (they begged)  I've done them before but really feel as though children are my strong point.

Let me know what you think....

Engagement Slideshow

Thanks.


----------



## RowmyF (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow ..wow..

I think you did an AWESOME AWESOME job.

Congratulations.

If you're this good at something which isn't your "thing" I can only imagine the wonders you work at your niche


----------



## DeadEye (Jan 22, 2008)

Wonderful Job. I really liked the color fade and zoom together.


----------



## Alpha (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice work but the alternating Ken Burns is driving me completely insane.


----------



## adolan20 (Jan 22, 2008)

Very nice! You did an amazing job.


----------



## Nurd (Jan 23, 2008)

Omg that's just perfect!


----------



## jols (Jan 23, 2008)

they are wonderful.

the best set ive seen on here for a long time.

i bet they were over the moon with them.

great location and fantanstic lighting


----------



## schumionbike (Jan 23, 2008)

very nice!!!


----------



## emogirl (Jan 23, 2008)

great job on these!  what program did you use for your slideshow?  i am using proshow gold, but i hate that i cant put it on my website and show it like that!


----------



## NikFan1 (Jan 23, 2008)

PERFECT!!!!!!


----------



## dpolston (Jan 23, 2008)

MaxBloom said:


> Nice work but the alternating Ken Burns is driving me completely insane.



ROFL!  You're absolutely right! I love the shots and everything but I couldn't put my finger on it! 

Allsmiles, I think they are wonderful. They are definitely your style as far as the colors go and I love the B&W's just as much. Great job! I was not a fan of the color fade thing, but that's my opinion. Nice to see you "crossing over"  =o)


----------



## Allsmiles7282 (Jan 23, 2008)

MaxBloom said:


> Nice work but the alternating Ken Burns is driving me completely insane.



Haha, I actually totally agree with you!  It kinda makes me crazy too, but the program tha that I use only has that one effect (unless you want to shell out an extra $100 for some additional effects)  The fading from black to white drives me crazy too but it won't let you turn it off if you want both the black and white and the color pcitures in there. (which they wanted)


----------



## Allsmiles7282 (Jan 23, 2008)

emogirl said:


> great job on these!  what program did you use for your slideshow?  i am using proshow gold, but i hate that i cant put it on my website and show it like that!



I'm using Showit Web (and if you but it soon there is a $50 off coupon code of "star")  I like it because it is really easy to use and does everything for you, but by the same token, because it does everything for you, you don't have a lot of control over the way it moves and fades.


----------



## Allsmiles7282 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thank you to everyone for all the nice comments, I really tried to do my best for this couple and I was SO scared about this session.  I'm glad that it seems to have all worked out.


----------



## nossie (Jan 23, 2008)

On the whole of it that presentation was great but for photo criticism they all kinda zoomed past too quick.  I did notice a blue car in the back of one shot that might not be so great when viewed normally.


----------



## Alpha (Jan 23, 2008)

Allsmiles7282 said:


> Haha, I actually totally agree with you!  It kinda makes me crazy too, but the program tha that I use only has that one effect (unless you want to shell out an extra $100 for some additional effects)  The fading from black to white drives me crazy too but it won't let you turn it off if you want both the black and white and the color pcitures in there. (which they wanted)



I don't have that much of an issue with the fade-to-black. The Ken Burns, though (which if you're not familiar is the zoom/pan of still images) started driving me nuts because it would zoom in, fade, and then zoom out-- and it just kept oscillating in and out the whole time. Perhaps there's another program out there you could do a trial of or maybe even freeware that won't force it to alternate like that. Other than that, great work on the shots.


----------



## butterflygirl (Jan 23, 2008)

Gorgeous photos! You should consider doing more!


----------



## Deadeye008 (Jan 23, 2008)

Great work! You should do more!


----------



## crowl31 (Jan 23, 2008)

It feels like christmas anytime I see that you posted some new shots.  Opening the link to see the quality is always fun.  To say your shots are great or wonderful is doing your work an in justice.  As always amazing work!


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Jan 23, 2008)

Well _ I am officially mad at you because I will have that song stuck in my head for DAYS! LOL 
I love the locations, the only thing i notice is a slightly orange cast to the skin, could be my monitor though.


----------



## acaldwell (Jan 23, 2008)

I thought they were gorgeous.  I loved the one where he is holding his hands behind his back and leaning in to kiss her on one foot by the brick wall (i think her face is adorable in that one).

Always great photos, keep sharing and inspiring


----------



## zendianah (Jan 23, 2008)

Beautiful series. WOW... a couple that looks like they love each other !! I love how they felt very comfortable in front of the camera.. Did you pose them ? They don't look posed to me. Did you use a flash? I just love your style.


----------



## Allsmiles7282 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone!!



zendianah said:


> Beautiful series. WOW... a couple that looks like they love each other !! I love how they felt very comfortable in front of the camera.. Did you pose them ? They don't look posed to me. Did you use a flash? I just love your style.



Believe it or not, they were actually a really nervous couple.  What I did (and generally do) is have them meet me at my studio and then ride to downtown Charleston with me. (about 20 min) What I do in that time is ask them questions about themselves and joke around with them.  This usually loosens them up.  Then while I shoot, I always laugh and joke with them.  Like if the guy asks where to put his hands, I'll laugh and say "whatever works for you man!" and they'll laugh...etc.

As for the posing, all the shots were directed by me but they were really good and getting into it, which helps.  I also continue shoot once they think we've got the shot I was going for, I usually get a couple cute natural onces from that.

And as for the lighting, no lights, flashes, reflectors or anything, pure open shade natural light!

HTH!


----------



## AprilRamone (Jan 23, 2008)

I love the one where she is in his arms.  She looks beautiful in that one. I like the one of him leaning in for the kiss with her cute expression in front of the brick wall as well.  These were very inspiring.  I have an engagement session tomorrow
Not a big fan of it switching between the B&W and color like that because I think it made the color ones seem overly done when I probably wouldn't have thought that seeing them seeing them normally.


----------



## AMB (Jan 24, 2008)

I think on the whole, these are really lovely.   Great job!


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 24, 2008)

Engagement portraits are all about relationship and emotion.  You got them having fun with each other and the magic happened.  It's no wonder everybody likes them!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 26, 2008)

Beyond gorgeous! Super darling! You can tell that they are very much in love! I noticed in one of the pictures when they are sitting on the steps in front of the church (?) when she is sitting in between his knees and he's got his hands in front of her...the shape that his hands make and the 'V' of her jacket make a heart! I don't know how or why I noticed that but it is the very first thing that struck me when I saw the picture! lol...gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 26, 2008)

Your photos are amazing! Truely awe inspiring! I actually enjoyed the transition from BW to color. But I'm just like that... Congrats on a job fantastically done!


----------



## oldnavy170 (Jan 26, 2008)

These were all so amazing.  I love the style and the post processing.  I personally liked the panning in and out in your slide show.  Your couple will be so very happy!


----------



## smcaskil (Jan 26, 2008)

Allsmiles7282 said:


> What I did (and generally do) is have them meet me at my studio and then ride to downtown Charleston with me.



I looked at the one photograph of the two of them sitting on the bench, looking over the water and thought that looked like the Battery in Charleston!

Great shots.  Charleston is a great location for so many types of pictures.


----------



## Saint-Brown (Jan 26, 2008)

wow these are great.  If this is something you are uncomfortable with, then I can't wait until you are comfortable with it....watch out!!!!


----------



## Nmink100 (Feb 3, 2008)

The slideshow is amazing. Can I ask how you did that? 

I really want to be able to provide my clients with a slideshow of their images online and this would be perfect!

Thank you.


----------

